# General > Motoring >  Ford mondeo alloys full set opend to offers! 5 stud 16"

## miller321

*hi i am selling 4 mondeo alloys 5 stud 16" alloys opend to offer please pm me thanks*

----------


## miller321

100 ono

----------

